# a kalidescope of babies!



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

well, there are 4 litters here! all born within 7 days of each other..the girls are all cross nursing so all the babies are doing well, but as far as colours go.... well what can i say!



















the parents are satin carriers.. but how do i know which are satin and which arent! any ideas on how to tell would be much appreciated too


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, my! That's quite a pile of squeakage! What fun!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Satin seems to be pretty easy to tell. The shiny ones (and this is pretty obvious in photo) are satin. I'm also told their teeth are translucent, but you'll be having a really hard time looking at the teeth on those adorable little wigglers.


----------



## pipsqueak (Feb 25, 2011)

they are all amazing! the only thing i need to learn to do is sex them at pinkie stage (can remove some of the males that way) but im not 100% confident with it yet when they are so young  they all look the same.. i can tell by the time they are around a week old but i really need to learn to do it sooner!

there are a few that seem shiney, ill give them a few days and i should be able to tell a bit better when the coats start to come through a bit more  cant wait to see how they all turn out! there is a little BEW male in there too which i have a major soft spot for, so he is gonna be a keeper!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Some colors are harder to tell satin on then others like black. When they get teeth (about 3 weeks I think) you can scruff them on the back of the neck and you should be able to get a good look at the teeth, like Laigaie stated they should be clear/white and not yellow/orange.


----------

